# Pinching/numbness in boot



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

DragonXero13 said:


> So I was able to visit Crystal Mountain today...
> 
> I noticed that my DC Judge boots hurt my feet somewhat. I noticed that when I laced them up and strapped my bindings on, after awhile of riding .. I could feel that my pinky toe was numb. I could move it but it was numb as if there was circulation cut off. I don't know how this is possible for just one area to be cut off. This is only for my right foot as well, my left foot is 10/10. I tried breaking them in a few times, once wearing it for 20 minutes with socks. Yesterday, I tried to break them in and I wore them for about two hours. It seemed that even after all that time, my right foot became numb. Is this common or is this an issue that something is too tight? I usually tighten my Judges and my bindings as tightest as possible. I have a thought that if I were not to, I wouldn't have full control of steering or have my foot fall out of boot.
> 
> ...



What size feet do you have and what size are the Judges?
Your toes should just be touching the ends but not being crushed, and they will pack out over time, 2 hours is not enough to pack them out... and it could be your right foot is slightly larger than your left.

I can say I personally never ride my boots super tight. What I do to prevent foot pain (which I suffered with for a good long time) is to keep the inner liner just snug, not tight but done up. This prevents the bones from compacting and the liner from cutting my circulation which causes foot cramping.. then I tighten down the shell and keep the bindings fairly tight so my feet can't move, but I don't crush my feet into them. If you;re maxing out your bindings and boots to me this would be way too tight.

If the numbness is just your pinky toe it does sound as if the boots may just be too small or could need to pack out a bit.

After 4 hours of riding, it really depends. Its early season and the body does weird things getting back into snowboarding so yea sometimes a bit of pain can be normal for some people. If you keep getting pain after a couple more days of riding I would consider going back to the shop.

Oh yaa and I assume you mean you bought new boots


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

i have DC boots too and they kill my feet. im getting the new 32 Ultralights when i buy the new lib tech skate banana and union force or nitro raiden euros. I think its something about the DC boots that are uncomfortable. i have to loosen the straps on my lead foot too at the end of every run or my entire foot gets numb. DC makes some of the best shoes out there (love my brown/khaki brian wennings) but their board boots are just aweful


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

steiner said:


> i have DC boots too and they kill my feet. im getting the new 32 Ultralights when i buy the new lib tech skate banana and union force or nitro raiden euros. I think its something about the DC boots that are uncomfortable. i have to loosen the straps on my lead foot too at the end of every run or my entire foot gets numb. DC makes some of the best shoes out there (love my brown/khaki brian wennings) but their board boots are just aweful



That is a good point, my friend has a pair of DC Torch and they killed his feet, too stiff for him.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

i've got the same problem with a new pair of K2 Darko Access boots. First time riding them today and the left side of my left foot was numb. By mid afternoon I felt them breaking in and they wern't as numb. It may take a few times out, maybe 5 days of riding to totally break them in


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Give them more time...the boot isn't just breaking in, your feet need to adapt to the boots as well. I downsize my boots a size so when I get them they are super tight, but after a week of riding they're exactly where I want them. Be patient, if after a few weeks they still hurt then you have a problem.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I've ridden my boots like 30 days now and I sitll get a bit of foot numbness at the begining of the season. Your foot hasn't been in the boot for a long time and in your cases these are new boots that still need to break in. Now I personally didn't like DC Boots because the toe box is too narrow for my feet, but some people I know swear by them. I'd ride them a couple of more times to really let them break in and then see where you're at.

Did you try them on when you bought them? How did they feel then? Most times you can sense pressure points when trying them on...


----------



## DragonXero13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I do have one pressure point when I'm wearing them around the house. When I wear them and start walking with them up the summit I don't feel it at all. The only pain I get is probably sorenesss from walking in them for a bit like to the base from the parking lot or just walking in general sometimes. The most pain is the numbness from strapping them on and tightening my bindings. It's weird because my left foot doesn't feel this at all, only my tail foot. These are brand new DC Judge size 11. I wear shoe sizes of 11.5, but the shop guy said that I'd want to get a size smaller so when I break it in and it molds to my feet, it'll be perfect. At the moment, when I'm carving toe-side, it feels as if there's a lot of pressure to my toes, both feet, like the feeling where a shoe is too tight and there's pressure on the toes, the kind of pressure where its craming your toes.


----------



## phrakis (Oct 22, 2008)

It sounds as if your boots don't fit exactly right. I would recommend trying them out a couple times but you may not be able to correct the problem without buying a new pair of boots. sorry...

One other possible solution is to try my product called the phrakis. If the problem is on your front foot, it may be aggrevated by how you ride the chairlift. The phrakis is designed to reduce the strain on your feet by distributing the weight of the board while riding on a chairlift. 

If you are interested in giving it a try, go to Phrakis - A snowboard boot support, input SBFORUM as a coupon code and the total cost including shipping will be $5.20. 

Thanks for your consideration and good luck!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

most peoples feet arent exactly the same size or shape. maybe the difference in your feet is the problem, maybe you need to up size your boots and then wear thicker socks. another thing i thought of since i am looking at getting new boots/bindings myself, some boots may not work as well with some bindings. different boots have different stiffnesses and soft spots etc and bindings fasten different ways. when you over crank your bindings, you could be compacting a stiff spot too tight on your foot or something of that nature. my only advice for you short of buying new equip is try different fastening combinations (tight liner + tight boot + loose binding or tight liner + loose boot + tight binding or something of that nature). Otherwise, try repositioning the straps on your bindings until they are more comfortable.



phrakis said:


> It sounds as if your boots don't fit exactly right. I would recommend trying them out a couple times but you may not be able to correct the problem without buying a new pair of boots. sorry...
> 
> One other possible solution is to try my product called the phrakis. If the problem is on your front foot, it may be aggrevated by how you ride the chairlift. The phrakis is designed to reduce the strain on your feet by distributing the weight of the board while riding on a chairlift.
> 
> ...


Looks like it could be promising. How long are the screws that go into your heel and how does it effect some of the newer boots with multiple layer heel cup fit/shock absorption systems? I think ill try it out just for shits and giggles since im getting new boots shortly anyways. How much does it all weigh?


----------



## phrakis (Oct 22, 2008)

steiner said:


> Looks like it could be promising. How long are the screws that go into your heel and how does it effect some of the newer boots with multiple layer heel cup fit/shock absorption systems? I think ill try it out just for shits and giggles since im getting new boots shortly anyways. How much does it all weigh?


It weighs just a few grams so there is absolutely no weight concerns. (Great question though, I actually have not heard that one before and I thought I had heard them all!)

and,
There are two screws that are 1" long and one screw that is 3/4" long. The two 1" screws go in parallel to the bottom of the boot and are inserted about 3/4" into the sole. The shorter screw goes in on a slight angle and is inserted into the sole about 1/2". The stainless steel screws have a specially designed wide thread pattern to grip into the rubber sole and they have blunt tips to make sure they do not go into the boot any further than desired. I would agree that you probably shouldn't install it on a new boot if you don't think there is enough clearance but trying it out on an old set of boots is a perfect idea. Thank you for mentioning it. 

and if possible, I have a small request. Please let me know how it works out for you and what you think about the idea in general. Not to bore you with all the details but my patent covers both the Phrakis as an "add-on" accessory and the concept of manufacturing a shelf directly into the sole of a boot. Building the shelf into the boot was my original and preferred vision but the Phrakis is an awesome alternative for now. I'm currently speaking to a couple boot manufacturers but the feedback that I collect will be extremely important in closing a royalty agreement. 

Thank you again for your support and I hope you have a great season.

D.J. Smith
Phrakis - A snowboard boot support


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

well seeing as valuable my feedback is...i want 5% of all royalties collected by you from all manufacturing companies

joking aside, i sent an email to your [email protected] account with some feedback/ideas


----------



## phrakis (Oct 22, 2008)

steiner said:


> well seeing as valuable my feedback is...i want 5% of all royalties collected by you from all manufacturing companies
> 
> joking aside, i sent an email to your [email protected] account with some feedback/ideas


Got it. Thank you very much for your comments.


----------

